# Au Pair question



## cassievalentine (May 4, 2013)

I post this same topic to the UK forum, but I thought I might also find answers here.
(Sorry mods, if this is bad form)

Hi, I'm hoping someone can answer some of the questions I have.

I'm hoping to Au Pair in the UK for a couple of years starting this summer, some time in August. I already have a host family that would like me to come over. However, I'm having some trouble figuring out the visa/biometric part of all of this. I know now isn't the time to apply, but I want to know the steps I have to take so I can be ready.

I'm going to have to head to Toronto for a day to take care of the biometric portion of this. When in relation to this day trip should I fill out a visa application?

My host family has already said that they'll help me check in with their doctor and set up a UK bank account. What, if any, information should I bring with me to make these processes as smooth as possible?

I'm planning to test for my G license soon. Do I need an international drivers license? If so, should I use my 12 month period of driving on an Ontario license and then apply for a UK license? What's the easiest way to make sure that I can drive for my full 24 month stay in the UK?

Is there any other information I should know?


----------

